# First Amateur attempt at a pen display



## Lasersc (Apr 4, 2020)

This is my first shot at a pen display. I am debating putting a wood frame glass lid on it. What do you think on the lid, yes or no?


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 4, 2020)

A glass lid would stop some dust and make people ask if they can pick up a pen to look at.  My vote would be yes on the glass/plastic lid.  I like the sentence on the side.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Apr 4, 2020)

Looks Great! I'd like it with a glass lid just to help protect the pens. Looks good as is as well.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 4, 2020)

I like the design.  I'd use plastic for the lid just in case someone were to drop a pen on it, glass all over the place would really detract from your show and make a big mess.


----------



## magpens (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice !

But .... my experience at shows is that many people show up at your "stand" with something in their hand(s).

So, they are inhibited if they need two hands to "get at" your pens ... one hand to lift the lid, and the other to take out the pen.

I therefore say .... no lid ! . Just a thought.


----------



## Lasersc (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions, they all seem to have valid points. I haven’t  planned on taking it to a show, more or less for my personal collection in the home. I do need to find some shows in my area, sounds like great fun.


----------



## MyDadsPens (Apr 29, 2020)

looks very good
I like the no lid, as it is, option especially if it is going to be in a drawer or a glass display cabinet

my concern with a framed glass top is that -the frame might cut into the view of your pens
of course a frame-less glass only lid might work -could use the hinges meant for glass (real easy to work with) or hold it to the case with decorative knurled screws (threaded inserts in your case and not mess with hinges

also adding glass (especially with the light colored leather) might cause reflections making it hard to view the pens

Sliding glass in grooves would be an option with thicker or tempered glass

Some of the old Parker cases had fixed glass panes and the back wood piece would open for placing and removing the pens

your future cases will be cheaper to make if you use pine or MDF under the leather - save that oak to make pens 
what did you glue the leather with ?


----------

